# Jd 70,56,57



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

does any one have any info on a 70 56 and a 57 the 70 has no motor what size motor does it have the 56 has a motor but does not run and the 57 has a mtor and runs but not under load 
any info will do it's you can find pics that would be great thanks


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

try this web site www.weekendfreedommachines.org


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

looks like l have a pritty rare tractor but no motor does any one no were l can get one


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

There are several guys on Weekend Freedom Machine also looking for motors. They were small 6 and 7 HP Tecumsahs. Here is a couple of links to the WFM site that might be helpful:

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/info/index.php

http://www.weekendfreedommachines.org/info/index.php

As for finding motors, try contacting Lundell tractors that sponcer the WFM website. They have a link on the top of WFM's page, and go ahead and register there and place a wanted ad in their classifieds as well as putting a wanted ad here too.


----------

